# Motorola Corsa Extra - on e-bay.



## Big dUnC (Dec 16, 2006)

What's up - no takers for this classic Merckx ? 

Everyone 'mugged ' their bank accounts for christmas and stuck for cash ? Or (more likely) is the asking price just too high ?

It's been up for sale for a couple of weeks now with very little activity and to me it just seems way over priced - even if it is NOS. My current NOS SLX en-route from the factory isn't costing that much!! I'd have thought somewhere around the $800.00 mark is more realistic although as we all know it only needs one person to shell out and the seller has justified the asking price.

What does everyone think about current Merckx frameset values. Ultimately a frame is only worth what someone pays for it !


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

You hit all the usual suspects already.....economy, post-holidays, and high asking price. Seems like other SLX frames have gone for way less, but occasionally a couple of people drive the price up on something in a really desireable color scheme or size. 

Maybe someone really wants this frame and money isn't an issue, or maybe the seller isn't motivated enough to drop the price. 

Current prices don't seem to have been affected that much, although the pool of prospective buyers seems to have shrunk significantly. Now that Eddy is retired it's not like you will ever be able to buy a steel Merckx again and enough people want them that we all seem to have lost out in one bidding war or another in the past year so I think the long term value continues to trend upward on the most collectable of frames.


----------

